# "For THIS we gave up that Brazilian helicopter pilot?!?"



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MC3XuMvsDI

Discuss

Replace this with the father thinking: "For THIS we gave up that 18 year old Brazilian swimsuit model?!?"

Discus


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

You can't make that swap, because it's not funny. Women are allowed to say things like that, cause it's funny!


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Wonder what a Brazilian Helicopter pilot does for a hair cut.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Reminded me of Chris Rock ...._The number one reason your woman is p!ssed the **** off... 'coz you ain't her first choice. Fellas, you ever catch your woman looking atcha and not saying nothing? In her mind, she's thinking 'how did I end up with this ugly mofo?'_

It's comedy. Chris Rock


Or.... maybe the husband needs to hit the gym, take up hobbies and join TAM.


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

Haha on the Chris Rock. 

I just found it striking, especially when I played the counterfactual in my head. Like Tasorunda hints at, the reason this is supposedly funny and doing it the reverse is not is "just because." 

It is funny for a woman to be disgusted by her husband and pine for her sexy ex-lover. It is not funny for a man to be disgusted by his wife and pine for his sexy ex-lover.

Regretting that you're not with the exciting hot guy is funny. Regretting that you're not with the younger hot woman is not funny. 

Or am I imagining wrong? Is it conceivable that the "younger swimsuit model" version of this joke could actually make it into a Disney movie?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Q tip said:


> Wonder what a Brazilian Helicopter pilot does for a hair cut.


As a pilot, he needs a landing strip, right?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

SoWhat said:


> Haha on the Chris Rock.
> 
> I just found it striking, especially when I played the counterfactual in my head. Like Tasorunda hints at, the reason this is supposedly funny and doing it the reverse is not is "just because."
> 
> ...


Of course it's not fair. Just for the crapstorm alone I'd love to see Pixar attempt to reverse the joke.

But lets be fair here, Disney films are chalk full of a ton of sexist stereotypes. I grew up watching The Little Mermaid, and while I still think it's an incredible animated film, the premise that some little girl would give up a kingdom, her entire world, the use of her voice, and even her very species for a shot at some d*ck is pretty absurd and sexist.

But then again we've got Hans Christian Andersen to thank for that first.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

The whole thing plays on sexist stereotypes. That's not that unusual for comedy though. Look at family guy.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Why did Ariel wear Seashells anyway?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> Why did Ariel wear Seashells anyway?



Because the film wouldn't have a G rating without them.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

jaquen said:


> But then again we've got Hans Christian Andersen to thank for that first.


Regardless, I have to stand by Hans. 

He's the reason I wish to go to Copenhagen some day!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

No Larry, because B shells were too small and D shells were too big.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

That trailer was hysterical!!!

The reverse sitch has been explored ion comedy. The long suffering husband with the aggressive over bearing wife, curlers in her hair, rolling pin in hand, husband fantasizes about being a hero and saving some young beautiful thing who then falls in love with him... It's been done, I just don't have the time or skills to search for it and link it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

jaquen said:


> Of course it's not fair. Just for the crapstorm alone I'd love to see Pixar attempt to reverse the joke.
> 
> But lets be fair here, Disney films are chalk full of a ton of sexist stereotypes. I grew up watching The Little Mermaid, and while I still think it's an incredible animated film, the premise that some little girl would give up a kingdom, her entire world, the use of her voice, and even her very species for a shot at some d*ck is pretty absurd and sexist.
> 
> But then again we've got Hans Christian Andersen to thank for that first.


I'm not seeing the sexism in The Little Mermaid story. A girl falls in love and goes about getting that love, facing difficult obstacles and even risking death to get what she wants. The plot was used to demonstrate the power of love, the insanity of young love, the "be careful of what you wish" and finally, love conquers all.


----------



## changedbeliefs (Jun 13, 2014)

It's clever, but I'm exhausted after watching just that two minutes. I couldn't take a whole movie of it.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"Go to your room" is Dad putting his foot down? He's got really tiny feet.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> Reminded me of Chris Rock ...._The number one reason your woman is p!ssed the **** off... 'coz you ain't her first choice. Fellas, you ever catch your woman looking atcha and not saying nothing? In her mind, she's thinking 'how did I end up with this ugly mofo?'_
> 
> It's comedy. Chris Rock
> 
> ...


Exactly.

The key is to BE the brazilian helicopter pilot.

Or, you know, the best version of you that you can be.

Hell, who knows, your wife may just follow your lead and turn into her closest approximation of a brazilian swimsuit model that she can be.

Or you can sit here and have angst about thinking about her ex's. Whatever works for you.


----------

